# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.08 - New Features

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.08 Release Notes   [16 JAN 2017] 
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progres based on customers requests and demands.# Detection Routines improved .# SW Default Set as "12 Mhz"# Format Functions added# Partitioning / GP Area Partitioning features added.# Config Features Added .# Soft Erase Function Added .# Deep Erase Function Added .# UI - Full Flash mode added .# UI - Partition mode added .# UI - Selection USER  ( ROM1 ) .# UI - Selection BOOT1 ( ROM2 ) .# UI - Selection BOOT2 ( ROM3 ) .# UI - CID Parsing .# UI - CSD Parsing .# UI - Config Added .# UI - GP Area Partition Settings added .# New Firmware Released Version = _2016122615000000_ When you first run _eMMC Pro V1.08_ sw will update your firmware .
With the new firmware we have implemented better detection and more features.
and makes it more stable and alot more powerful .[*Config Features Added*]
 We have added Format , Soft Erase , Deep Erase Function in the software [*Soft Erase*]
Provides a host explicit erase function. 
The erasable unit of the eMMC is the “Erase Group”;
Erase group is measured in write blocks which are the basic writable units of the Device.
Once the erase command completes successfully, the  device address range that was erased shall behave-
as if it was overwritten with all ‘0’ or all ‘1’ depending on the different memory technology.[*Deep Erase*]
In addition to the Soft Erase command there is also an optional Deep Erase command. 
The Deep Erase command differs from the Soft Erase command in that it requires the device to -
execute the erase operation on the memory array when the command is issued and 
requires the device and host to wait until the operation is complete. 
This should be executed the Deep Erase command with caution to avoid unintentional data loss.[*Solution for :*] # Wipe failed on MTK devices will be easily fixed with this option.# Corrupt Disk not functioning will be solved such as Disks 
"not write protected" but devices can not be written firmware.[*Partitioning :*]
General Purpose Area Partition, RPMB Partitions can be configured 
General Purpose Partitions can be programmed by the  setting the corresponding- 
values defined on eMMC Pro Software and written into the Extended CSD registers 
only once in the device life-cycle.[*UI Improvements :* ] [*Full Flash mode :* ]
When the file is selected with Full Flash Mode .
You are able to write the complete file as one and whole ![*Partition mode  :* ]
Partitions of the Dump File Selected will be displayed on the eMMC Pro UI 
By selecting each partition and selected partitions will be written into target device .[*Frequency Set :* ]
12 Mhz as Default [Area :  ]
	USER  ( ROM1 )
	BOOT1 ( ROM2 )
	BOOT2 ( ROM3 )
In order to comply among the eMMC Boxes and for easy understanding for our users .
We have identified the on the software ROM1 , ROM2 and ROM3 for each Area 
There is full access (R/W) and all the features are compatible with eMMC Pro.[*CID / CSD Parsing :*  ]
There is alot of information is provided with the CID and CSD Values 
such as Manufacturer Details , Device Configuration , Write Protection , 
Serial Number , etc.. Complete device specifications of the eMMC  
Complete identification of the eMMC will be displayed in eMMC Pro UI . [*eMMC Pro Support page :*  ]
We are sorry we had a down time during the new year season 
but we recovered everything is perfect now  .
Thanks for all the feedbacks.    
Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
There is a lot more to come  
Best Regards
eMMC Pro Team  Advanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer _  _eMMC Pro V1.08 Alternative Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

